#    -    ""

## gee-ar

.
       ( ).
        (    ).         .

     :       -            .
   ""    -  ,   ""       -      (       ),      (     ) -              .

  ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.




> ""


  ?  ?   - ?

----------


## gee-ar

> - ?


       ... 

  ,     .




> .


  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     .


,        ?

----------

